# Not Sure What To Call This Thing...



## Nogoingback (Jan 27, 2018)

Just finished making up a post that will in some setups replace the compound on my Logan.  Why would I bother, you might ask?    I've been wanting to switch from 3/8" to 1/2" tools, and with my AXA  toolholder all the way down the tip of the tools are higher than spindle centerline.  I also bought a Dorian cutoff holder
that has the same problem.  After thinking about various ways to solve this problem I decided to make this part.  I figured it would also give me some extra
rigidity for parting off, interrupted cuts or just to allow greater DOC when roughing out.









The post was turned from a lump of 1144.  The stud is 1144 as well and the nut was made from 12L14 1" hex bar.  The parts were blued and oil finished.

After taking some test cuts, I think this setup is more rigid than with the compound in place.  I took deeper cuts than before without protest from the
lathe, and the surface finish looked a bit better doing it, so I think this project is a success.  Now I can start to accumulate some 1/2" tools, which should
give me a bit more rigidity as well.  This baby lathe needs all the help it can get and unless I need the compound this will probably become
my default setup.


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 27, 2018)

Great idea! I like it
Mark


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 27, 2018)

Well done!!!


----------



## Dave Paine (Jan 27, 2018)

Well done.  Looks very nice.


----------



## Dredb (Jan 27, 2018)

Some older lathes (see EXE) were made to use a riser mounted  toolpost on the cross slide. A top slide was available as an extra and was intended  to be used for tapers. In more recent years, some users have recommended the system due to its rigidity. I had (briefly) a 7X12 lathe, might have been useful for this -  it certainly needed some help!


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 27, 2018)

I applaud your solution.

Last year I built a new top for my cross slide, replacing the compound.  Its' removable, Loosen three set screws and the old compound can be put on.  I use a shop made four tool holder, haven't sprung for an AXA yet. I can rotate the tool holder, but  only in 90º increments.
Note the chamfer tool and the .0001 dial indicator on the back.
The four way is built for both 3/4 and 3/8 tools, and I have blocks that will adapt it to quarter and  3/16th tools. All these tools clamp in place with the top of the tool on the lathe center.


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 27, 2018)

I've been reading  a book called Basic Lathework published in England recently. In it the author talks about a tool post called the Gibralter made there
years ago and designed to replace the compound on Myfords.  It's still available as a kit:

http://www.hemingwaykits.com/acatalog/Gibraltar_Tool_Post.html


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 27, 2018)

T Bredehoft said:


> I applaud your solution.
> 
> Last year I built a new top for my cross slide, replacing the compound.  Its' removable, Loosen three set screws and the old compound can be put on.  I use a shop made four tool holder, haven't sprung for an AXA yet. I can rotate the tool holder, but  only in 90º increments.
> Note the chamfer tool and the .0001 dial indicator on the back.
> ...




Looks like a great job Tom.  I like the fact that you added the indicator to it.  I've been thinking about how to do that with mine.
Do you release the gib screws to change it over, or some other way?


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 27, 2018)

'Back, check  your PM, no point in hijacking the thread.


----------

